# BBQ pit pipe for sale/trade



## dieselmaker (Jul 6, 2007)

I have 2 pieces of 30" 3/8 wall pipe. One is 42" long and the other is 28" long. I will take 150 for both pieces or trade for 4 feet of 20" pipe or 1/4 plate or a trailer axel or angel iron/channel iron. I am going to add a smoker to my pit and build a new trailer for it so i need some parts.

Jason Cox 
409-392-1310


----------



## THROBINROD (May 23, 2004)

I have a 2 axle boat trailer I would be willing to trade for the pipe.


----------



## dieselmaker (Jul 6, 2007)

Thanks but i have 2 of them now. 

Jason


----------



## Knifeman (Sep 27, 2009)

*Pipe*

I have some 20" pipe but it is cut in 3' pieces. If that will help you.


----------



## dieselmaker (Jul 6, 2007)

2 pieces will do what i want. Im going to make a new firebox out of one and cut the other in half for the bottom of the smoker box. How much do you want for 2 pieces? Were are you at?

Jason


----------



## dieselmaker (Jul 6, 2007)

This pipe is still available. PM me if interested.

Jason


----------

